# student visa processing time



## vipul.patel09 (Dec 16, 2015)

hello 
im from India.
i have lodge my student evisa file on 30th Nov 2015. but still not get any response from embassy. still not get visa interview. so im little bit worried.

is there any possibility to get visa interview after 20 days of lodge visa file?


----------



## yesican1 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm intrigued to hear about this as well.

All the best Vipul..


----------



## yesican1 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm curious as well.

All the best..


----------



## y-axisoverseas (Dec 17, 2015)

In general a student visa application for Australia must be launched at least 90 days prior to the intake giving the embassy enough time to work on the case & give a positive advice.

Just wait for a revert from their end.


----------

